# Krampus for Christmas



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Apologies if this is in the wrong place.

We watched Krampus during our Thanksgiving holiday and I thought that putting a Krampus figure, the Jack in the box and some Pumpkinrot snowmen would be cool for Christmas yard decorations. Anyone else do anything like that instead of the usual cute blowups and happy Christmas stuffs?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Would love to see that


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I normally don't decorate for Christmas (too many cats) but one year my parents were coming to visit and Mom ordered me to decorate ("I'm not visiting Scrooge"). I used spiderwebbing for snow on the mantelpiece, had a skull with a Santa hat on, various small skeletons likewise. My favorite was a little Santa Claus sitting on a bloody hand for a sleigh, pulled by 9 bats (the lead bat had a red nose)

Mom loved it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it ^


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

About the closest we come to that is putting a Santa hat on a skellie and having him posed and lighted in one of the upstairs windows.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Sorry.....I tend to be more of a traditionalist. I like to give Christmas it's due, as much as I give Halloween it's time. I don't try to mix the two even though it is now acceptable to do both. I mean bring Halloween into a Christmas theme.

I guess I'm just an old fart who tends to carry on my Mom's traditions of keeping them separate. I have passed these traditions onto my family and I hope my kids will continue them as well.

But I do think it would be quite interesting to see what your planning to do for your Christmas decorations. There is a time and place for everything, and nothing wrong with trying something new for the holidays if that is what you want to do! 
*_


----------

